# WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 04.09. - 10.09. 2017



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

Redaktionell


*Meldungen der Vorwoche *
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330791








Wir sammeln für euch die Meldungen der ("Nichtangler")Medien - Zeitungen, Zeitschriften, Fernsehen, Radio, Internet - und stellen die für euch zusammen.

*Besonders interessante oder kontroverse Meldungen und Themen stellen wir breiter vor und kommentieren diese* (siehe die extra mit Grafik eingestellten Postings).

*WOCHENTICKER​*
*Anglermeldungen der Woche 04.09 - 10.09. 2017​*
*Tonnenweise Fisch aus dem Alzkanal geholt *
http://www.pnp.de/lokales/landkreis...onnenweise-Fisch-aus-dem-Alzkanal-geholt.html

*Angler werden durch ungewöhnlichen Fang zu Rettern *
http://www.retter.tv/de/weitere-org...gewoehnlichen-Fang-zu-Rettern-&ereignis=41489

*Pistole statt Zander: Angler holt Waffe aus der Naab *
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...Angler-holt-Waffe-aus-der-Naab;art1170,467713

*Zu Gast im Jagdschloss des Marquis *
https://www.nzz.ch/gesellschaft/check-in-im-jagdschloss-des-marquis-ld.1313476

*Wo ein Wald ist, da ist auch ein Weg … *
http://travemuende-aktuell.de/artikel/22065-Wo-ein-Wald-ist-da-ist-auch-ein-Weg-.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 04.09. - 10.09. 2017*

Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330993

Sommerangeln auf Karpfen im Dschungelcamp


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330984


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 04.09. - 10.09. 2017*

*Dharavandhoo – Die Insel am Sailfish-Highway*
https://www.petri-heil.ch/dharavandhoo-die-insel-am-sailfish-highway/

*Polizei sucht Angler vom Thurower See bei Neustrelitz *
http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...-angler-vom-thurower-see-bei-neustrelitz.html

*Boot gekentert: Polizei sucht Angler vom Thurower See *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Extra/...kentert-Polizei-sucht-Angler-vom-Thurower-See

*Petri Heil beim Jedermann-Angeln *
https://www.shz.de/lokales/nordfriesland-tageblatt/petri-heil-beim-jedermann-angeln-id17743676.html

*Brassen am Haken - Pokal wieder beim ASV *
https://www.morgenweb.de/schwetzing...aken-pokal-wieder-beim-asv-_arid,1107436.html

*Jugendlicher begeht mehrere Straftaten aus „Langeweile“ *
http://www.focus.de/regional/polize...ere-straftaten-aus-langeweile_id_7552436.html

*Königsfischen: Vorwurf der Tierquälerei *
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/ulm_neu_ulm/vorwurf-der-tierquaelerei-15680522.html

*„Wir stören doch niemanden“ *
http://www.op-marburg.de/Lokales/Suedkreis/Weimar/Wir-stoeren-doch-niemanden


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 04.09. - 10.09. 2017*

EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331012

Matze Koch: Der NABU lässt mal wieder meine Pumpe kollabieren!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4710440#post4710440


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 04.09. - 10.09. 2017*

*Wegen eines Fisch-Köders eskaliert es am Neckar! *
https://www.echo24.de/region/beim-angeln-geschlaegert-8656143.html

*Meller Fischervereine führen Aalbesatz durch *
https://www.noz.de/lokales/melle/ar...ne-fuehren-aalbesatz-durch#gallery&0&0&946798

*Gaumenfreuden und Naturgenuss beim Seefest des ASV Forelle *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...uss-beim-seefest-des-asv-forelle_18156823.htm

*-Schwer verletzte Aale geben Rätsel auf*
https://www.bergedorfer-zeitung.de/...-Schwer-verletzte-Aale-geben-Raetsel-auf.html

*Eine Schranke ärgert die Angler *
https://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de.../eine-schranke-aergert-die-angler_aid-4312443

*Video: Suche nach Angler fortgesetzt *
http://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenburg-vorpommern/video-suche-nach-angler-fortgesetzt-0529771809.html

*Kasteler Angler klauben Müll aus der Landschaft *
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/lo...klauben-muell-aus-der-landschaft_18159400.htm

*Sie entspannen, schwimmen, angeln oder rudern *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...ngeln-oder-rudern-_arid,10730527_toid,86.html

*Mehr als nur am Wasser sitzen *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...Fischereiverein-Mehr-als-nur-am-Wasser-sitzen

*Kieselstein bieten Lebensräume *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Kreis...z-am-Goorbach-Kieselstein-bieten-Lebensraeume

*Fang des Jugendangelns gespendet *
http://www.boyens-medien.de/artikel/nachbarn/fang-des-jugendangelnsgespendet.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 04.09. - 10.09. 2017*

Wettangeln im Namen der Völkerverständigung in Hockenheim


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331034

Video: Forellenangeln - Schleppen mit der Pose!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331054


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 04.09. - 10.09. 2017*

*Angler unter Wasser *
https://www.soester-anzeiger.de/lokales/wickede/wickede-angler-unter-wasser-8659339.html

*Teiche am Kottenforst laden zum Angeln ein *
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...orst-laden-zum-Angeln-ein-article3645212.html

*Drama beim Angeln: 18-Jähriger stürzt in die Neckar *
https://www.tag24.de/nachrichten/esslingen-neckar-18-jaehriger-stuerzt-beim-angeln-in-neckar-329511

*Aus kleinen Anfängen Großes geschaffen *
https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer...faengen-grosses-geschaffen-_arid,1107792.html

*Fischereikontrolle am Hopfensee *
http://www.focus.de/regional/bayern...schereikontrolle-am-hopfensee_id_7559244.html

*Dicken Fisch an der Angel *
http://www.oberhessische-zeitung.de...ldatal/dicken-fisch-an-der-angel_18161261.htm

*Ein Hobby zum Anbeißen: Angeln im Cuxland *
http://www.cn-online.de/stadt-land/news/ein-hobby-zum-anbeissen-angeln-im-cuxland.html

*Wassernixen und verlorene Froschlöffel *
https://www.morgenweb.de/schwetzing...nd-verlorene-froschloeffel-_arid,1108061.html

*Fliegen für die Fische *
https://www.meinbezirk.at/braunau/freizeit/fliegen-fuer-die-fische-d2239219.html?cp=Kurationsbox

*Guter Fang im Anglersee *
https://www.morgenweb.de/schwetzing...ch-guter-fang-im-anglersee-_arid,1108533.html

*Outdoor-Sport am Meer *
http://presseservice.pressrelations.de/pressemitteilung/outdoorsport-am-meer-616272.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 04.09. - 10.09. 2017*

Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331071

Haifang 200 m vor Westkapelle - Überaschung beim Test der BALZER Magna Nordic Flexo Jig 220 2,45m


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4711315#post4711315

Fischartenbestimmung Norwegen


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331093


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 04.09. - 10.09. 2017*

*Suche nach vermisstem Angler fortgesetzt *
http://www.nordkurier.de/neustrelitz/suche-nach-vermisstem-angler-fortgesetzt-0729789709.html

*Angler beim Ferienpass in Düllstadt *
http://www.infranken.de/regional/kitzingen/Angler-beim-Ferienpass-in-Duellstadt;art218,2875271

*Angler mussten Geldstrafe zahlen *
https://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/berg...r-mussten-geldstrafe-zahlen-_arid,300966.html

*Großbrand in Demmin: Polizei sucht Zeugen *
http://www.nordkurier.de/demmin/grossbrand-in-demmin-polizei-sucht-zeugen-0729784709.html

*Wasserlinsen machen sich breit *
https://www.waz.de/staedte/gladbeck/wasserlinsen-machen-sich-breit-id211850603.html

*Biber gräbt am Damm des Heckfelder Sees *
https://www.morgenweb.de/fraenkisch...m-damm-des-heckfelder-sees-_arid,1109162.html

*Junger Mann tot aus dem Neckar geborgen *
http://www.tagblatt.de/Nachrichten/Junger-Mann-tot-aus-dem-Neckar-geborgen-345237.html

*„Hund verletzt sich an Fisch mit Angelhaken“ *
http://www.peiner-nachrichten.de/pe...nd-verletzt-sich-an-Fisch-mit-Angelhaken.html

*Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz: PETA zeigt Angler aus Wittenberg an *
http://www.peta.de/verstoss-gegen-d...a-zeigt-angler-aus-wittenberg-an#.WbIrQLJJaM8


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 04.09. - 10.09. 2017*

*Was Konstanzer Forscher über die Intelligenz der Masse herausgefunden haben*
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/kre...-Masse-herausgefunden-haben;art372448,9405254

*Vermisster Angler tot im Thurower See gefunden *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Extra/...ermisster-Angler-tot-im-Thurower-See-gefunden

*Neues Areal für die Angler *
http://www.ruesselsheimer-echo.de/lokales/ruesselsheim/Neues-Areal-fuer-die-Angler;art57641,2762161

*„Petri Heil“ auch für behinderte Angler *
http://www.bergedorfer-zeitung.de/i...5/Petri-Heil-auch-fuer-behinderte-Angler.html

*Apenrader Förde: 200.000 Liter Diesel ausgelaufen *
https://www.shz.de/deutschland-welt...-000-liter-diesel-ausgelaufen-id17779561.html

* Kandern Invasiv, aber durchaus schmackhaft  *
http://www.verlagshaus-jaumann.de/i...aft.94e260ff-09d1-4e64-8330-38ccc6593533.html

* Den Anglern auf die Finger sehen  *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...rn-auf-die-finger-sehen-21415-art1560315.html

*Wieder Fischsterben im Ziegeleiteich *
https://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/...chsterben-im-Ziegeleiteich-artikel9995394.php

*Angelsportverein feiert nach dem Motto: Wilder als im Wilden Westen *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/r...otto-wilder-als-im-wilden-westen_18166523.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 04.09. - 10.09. 2017*

Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Millionen Euro 


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331106


Großbrand Demmin: Polizei sucht Angler als Zeugen 


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331130

Pressemeldung: Neues Gewässerschutzteam im Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e. V.


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331140

Angler sind die besten Wächter der Gewässer: Apenrader Förde - 200.000 Liter Diesel ausgelaufen 


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331156


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 04.09. - 10.09. 2017*

*Wie geht es den Fischen im Kettwiger Stausee? *
https://www.waz.de/staedte/essen/ke...fischen-im-kettwiger-stausee-id211862667.html

*Angeln im Sturm *
http://www.rp-online.de/leben/reisen/angeln-im-sturm-aid-1.7066177

*Nach mehr als 100 Jahren! Lachse kehren zurück *
https://www.tag24.de/nachrichten/chemnitz-rueckkehr-lachse-traum-nach-100-jahren-angler-331310

*„Eine politische Angelegenheit“ *
https://www.az-online.de/altmark/seehausen/eine-politische-angelegenheit-8667545.html


----------



## wusel345 (10. September 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 04.09. - 10.09. 2017*

Moin Thomas,

wenn man hier sio einiges liest, ich beziehe mich mal auf den Artikel  

http://www.op-marburg.de/Lokales/Suedkreis/Weimar/Wir-stoeren-doch-niemanden

dann kann man sich nur noch an den Kopf fassen und denken, dass da einige Umweltverbände ihre Hand mit im Spiel haben. 

Erinnert mich an eine Sache, die ich vor vielen Jahren mal gehört und gelesen habe. Irgendwo im rheinischen Raum wurde ein Baggersee mit Hilfe der Angler kultiviert, anschließend wurde er für Angler gesperrt. Stand m.W. n mal in der F&F.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 04.09. - 10.09. 2017*

Vollkommen richtig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: WOCHENTICKER: Anglermeldungen der Woche 04.09. - 10.09. 2017*

Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt aus!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331177


----------

